# Want to post a WTB thread...



## BobSmoke (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Mod team. 

I'd like to post a WTB thread, but I only have circa 50 posts and am just short of 1years membership. 

Would this be ok? I know there's a 100 post/1yr rule for FS/FT threads, but figured asking wouldn't hurt. Just want to make sure I stay on the right side of you guys 

Thanks. 
Bob.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 21, 2011)

You've stated the rule, and you're asking for an exception to it?

As a rule, we don't make rule exceptions for classifieds.


----------

